# Saab 9-5 Boot Lid Rust



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

Good afternoon all,

I have recently bought a Saab 9-5 Aero; it's a great car but has some issues which I'm working through.

One issue which apparently affects all 9-5's is the dreaded boot lid rust (they all go in the same place allegedly). So I was thinking - there may be little point in replacing the boot lid if it's going to happen again. I'd rather treat it with the view to get a body shop to do it properly in the future.

This means I need some advice on how to treat this with a view to stop it in its tracks until I get it into a body shop (house purchase coming soon).

I've never done body work before so some pointers on how you'd deal with this would be great.

Regards,

Stu


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

The corrosion is in the seam between the two panels.
It may be caused by condensation on the inside of the boot, running down to the lowest point where there is no real escape or it may be wicking in from the outer edge.
Once it is there it is there and any treatment will only ever be temporary and in my experience, ineffective..
A repair is possible but probably not cost effective and painting over will, in most cases, seal in moisture and make it rot faster.
I would be on the look out for a new or good boot lid that can be treated from the inside, before any corrosion is present, with the aim to prevent/minimise any moisture from penetrating the seam in the first place.


----------

